# [ 2015 ] Aruba Customs



## bkerns (Sep 30, 2015)

When traveling from the US to Aruba, do you do anything for customs when departing the US or do you do it all in Aruba? Thanks for any help.


----------



## jackio (Sep 30, 2015)

We filled out the customs forms in the plane before we landed in Aruba, but customs for arrival and departure were both done there.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Nov 20, 2015)

Going from US to Aruba is super easy.  If you do NOT have a return trip scheduled on the same ticket, make sure you have  copy of it with you when you check in.   Short paperwork into aruba -  immigration is usually pretty short, but can be a long line if lots of planes at same time - but not too bad.  We always wait on the luggage on the other side so no real delays due to immigration.  Customs you just walk out the door.  The only people we have ever seen stopped are locals. 

Aruba to US is not so easy.  Do plan on 3 hours at the aruba airport. Here are the lines:
1. Airline check-in
2. Aruba doc pre-check
3. Aruba immigration departure
4. Aruba airport security
5. Baggage pickup ( a really long line)
6. US immigration and customs (as long as the baggage line)
(drop bags on conveyor belt - no lines)
7. TSA security

Saturday 11/14 - this was approx. 2 hours of constant standing in line, walk to the next line.   (It was literally one line from US immigration, that backed up to the baggage line, the baggage line was almost to the aruba security exit,  the aruba security line was backed up to the immigration exit. ) 

There were many calls for passengers to go to their gate as their plane was leaving - leave yourself enough time.


----------



## JMSH (Dec 10, 2015)

Check out this site to do the embarkation and disembarkation documents...

https://edcardaruba.aw/


----------



## silly_stitcher (Feb 5, 2016)

Are three hours still necessary going from Aruba to US if you only have carry-on luggage and Global Entry?


----------



## lvhmbh (Feb 6, 2016)

You still have to go to airport check-in as they're not obligated to accept boarding passes you print out.  I've gone through quickly and its taken 3 hours at other times.  Global Entry is not in Aruba (as far as I'm aware) and you'll still have to submit your carry-on through 2 checkpoints.


----------



## hajjah (Feb 15, 2016)

Let me just add that the amount of time it takes to get through Customs/security depends on the day of the week.  My experience in 2014 on a Saturday leaving Aruba during the first week of September was horrendous.  It took all of three hours.  By the time we got to the gate, the plane was being boarded.   Last year when we left on a Monday the first week of June, there was no line whatsoever.  It took a total of maybe 30 minutes to get through Customs.  I will try to leave on a weekday from now of while leaving Aruba.


----------



## Fredward (Feb 15, 2016)

I think more people have figured out the Monday departure thing, especially since check in dates are more variable now.  We flew home on a Monday last December and it was almost as busy as previous weekend departures.  Lots of people in every line, perhaps fewer agents on duty and we were really glad we still planned on the 3 hour window for check in.  We heard lots of people in lines behind us trying to plead their case to agents to move up in the queues as they were going to miss their flights.


----------



## Squan66 (Feb 27, 2016)

We used the Ecard this year. Works great.  We made it from check in to the gate in 45 minutes.  We did travel on a Friday.  Saturday can be a nightmare.


----------



## deemarket (Mar 29, 2016)

Squan66 said:


> We used the Ecard this year. Works great.  We made it from check in to the gate in 45 minutes.  We did travel on a Friday.  Saturday can be a nightmare.



What is an Ecard and where do you get it. Is there a cost?


----------



## hajjah (Mar 29, 2016)

I couldn't find information on this.  Maybe someone else will post an answer.


----------



## Squan66 (Mar 29, 2016)

Reposting the link for the e-card.

https://edcardaruba.aw


----------



## hajjah (Mar 30, 2016)

Wow!  Thanks so much.


----------



## luv_maui (Apr 4, 2016)

Squan66 said:


> We used the Ecard this year. Works great.  We made it from check in to the gate in 45 minutes.  We did travel on a Friday.  Saturday can be a nightmare.



What's "Ecard" ?


----------



## hajjah (May 7, 2016)

Greetings:
We're off to Aruba for 9 days on Monday.  This information was so helpful!  I almost forgot to complete the Aruba Customs Card online.  It makes everything so easy.   Anyone going to Aruba soon, don't forget to complete this application online:

*https://edcardaruba.aw*


----------



## Ron98GT (May 8, 2016)

sandkastle4966 said:


> Going from US to Aruba is super easy.
> 
> Aruba to US is not so easy.  Do plan on 3 hours at the aruba airport.



Last year we stayed at the Marriott Surf Club for a week.  We had a Thursday Check-in and Check-out.  When leaving Aruba for the States, there was no lines at all, we walked right thru everything.  Try to avoid Saturday-to-Saturday check-in/check-out, since the majority of other travelers are using those dates.


----------



## hajjah (May 8, 2016)

Exactly!  We're leaving to the Surf Club tomorrow.  I decided to extend two days in order to use less flyer miles for my friend.  We'll stay at the Renaissance for two nights and leave on a Wednesday.  This should be a lot easier than leaving on the weekend.


----------



## hajjah (May 10, 2016)

We arrived in Aruba yesterday.  I cannot emphasis enough how great having that EdCard was getting through Customs in Aruba.  We were taken to a special line where everything was computerized.  There was no wait what so ever!  People on the regular lines just looked at us as we breezed through Customs.  

https://edcardaruba.aw/


----------



## Luvtoride (May 30, 2016)

*Aruba customs and US Customs much improved*

We just got back from Aruba on Saturday and had very good experiences both coming and going. On the arrival we handed in our Aruba customs forms (filled out on the plane) and were directed to a machine to have our passports read while our picture was taken.  Less than 10 seconds we were in and on our way down to baggage claim.  Super easy.  

Coming back , we left the Marriott Aruba Surf club at 11:05 and were at the gate area by 12:20 for our 2:40 flight.  An all time record and it was Saturday!  No issues at all. 

They are  improving the process and it is getting better.


----------

